# D drive will not open :(



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Win ME
Compaq Presario 5003 U
Intel Pentium III Processor
933 MHz
128 MB memory
56K modem
60.0 GB HD
CD ROM
CD RW

I recently acquired this used from my sister... New to me 
I did a system restore, w/the recovery CD, per her advice which restored it to factory settings. I then went to Windows update and did all the necessary critical updates and others.

Okay... so, my D drive will not open at all ! I press the button on the front....nothing. I go to My Computer and click on D drive and select open...it only opens up the D drive screen...not the actual door, lol. There is not an "eject" to select as there is for the E drive. I have tried to shut down and restart in hopes it would reset whatever the initial problem was/is...no luck. Please help !

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated  Thank you !!!
~Susan


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That kind of problem has nothing to do with Windows. Check all the connections. Do any led's flash on the drive at any time? Do you hear it spinning? Is there a CD in the drive? Can you open it just after you power on the machine?


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

The led's flash on the floppy drive and the top one...which I am guessing is the E drive ??...has only the one open/close button and DVD written on it. The D drive (which has the headphone jack and volume wheel)did open up the first time I turned it on and tried it. Then when I moved it into my computer room, it would not open up again. No CD in it. No flashing led when I push the button either. No spinning. Nothing at all.

And no, I did not drop it on the way to the other room


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Dropped or not, it sounds like the connection may be loose. Open it up and look.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

sjajdld said:


> ...I go to My Computer and click on D drive and select open...it only opens up the D drive screen...


If you are not getting an error about no disk, but a screen showing the contents of the D drive, then perhaps there are two hard drives (or two partitions on one hard drive). The CD Drive that is not working may not even be showing up -- it may be the F: drive.

Definitely check the connections. If the power connection is good, can't hurt to actually unplug the ribbon cable and reconnect it, do that on both ends.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

TheOutcaste said:


> If you are not getting an error about no disk, but a screen showing the contents of the D drive, then perhaps there are two hard drives (or two partitions on one hard drive). The CD Drive that is not working may not even be showing up -- it may be the F: drive.


Good thinking.

Try Disk Management, too. What do you see there?

Right-click Computer > Manage > Disk Management.


----------

